

Are Face-Detection Cameras Racist? - BRadmin
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1954643,00.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This story was submitted a month ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1014011>

And a few days ealier than that: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1005406>

The BBC item got flagged and deleted, but here's the link in case you're
interested:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8429634.stm>

It's a hard problem, a really hard problem, and it's been oversold.

------
ascuttlefish
No, they just don't work very well.

